# Yardbirds - Stroll On - Strange old movie



## Calgary Slim (Feb 21, 2006)

Don't know if anyone can name the movie, but Page and Beck, kind of cool.
:2guns: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VsYzPYT_6Sc

Here's the tab for the riff...

http://www.ultimate-guitar.com/tabs/y/yardbirds/stroll_on_tab.htm


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

It's from the movie "Blow Up" with David Hemmings, Vanessa Redgrave, and Sarah Miles. Great movie.


----------



## Calgary Slim (Feb 21, 2006)

davetcan said:


> It's from the movie "Blow Up" with David Hemmings, Vanessa Redgrave, and Sarah Miles. Great movie.


Ah, I've heard of that one.


----------

